# Xbox 360 steering wheel



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumb: got this today and it's a great piece of hardware for the xbox - i usually can't be bothered playing PGR4 but i have climbed about 22 ranks since i got home. tried playing with the controller and it's nowhere near the same.

it also came with a forza 2 demo, and its made my mind that i shall be getting that game very soon :thumb:

the force feedback is fantastic, it doesn't beat driving a real car but it's very much like it, only complaint is that you have to plug it into the mains!


anyone else got one? if you like your racing games and you don't have one already, do it  they're worth the £60


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

I was actually considering getting one of these but thought it was kind of expensive and as I have been saving for George hoover decided to put the money towards that instead. So its good huh?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

well my dad won a couple of prizes on the rigs, and he was able to take them back to argos for store credit if he didnt like them - it was a watch and this little video cam thing, about £130 altogether so i basically got it for free, ahaha

yeah its good, the force feedback is quite something, although i always mi**** the buttons - kinda hard to have my hands around the wheel and press the A or X

the flappy paddles behind it change gears - quite liked that


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Got a link to the one you have?


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

SiGainey said:


> Got a link to the one you have?


Sounds like the official one from MS to me.
http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4...less+Steering+Wheel+with+Force+Feedback+(X360)

I got one too, I have yet to use it though, big waste of money from my point of view as I have no table to put it on to use it in my gaming room.


----------



## adam 928 (Dec 17, 2008)

really treat yourself and get one of the racing seats to go with it! they are expensive (£250) but really amazing with forza there is nothing better!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Chris_R said:


> Sounds like the official one from MS to me.
> http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4...less+Steering+Wheel+with+Force+Feedback+(X360)
> 
> I got one too, I have yet to use it though, big waste of money from my point of view as I have no table to put it on to use it in my gaming room.


thats the one!
yeah i had to move my xbox downstairs to the big tele cause i didn't have a table in my bedroom for it.

still trying to setup xbox live, to no avail


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Is it not Lap mountable?

I looked at one of these as i have a non official one but wondered if they will release a new one soon


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Pandy said:


> Is it not Lap mountable?
> 
> I looked at one of these as i have a non official one but wondered if they will release a new one soon


yes it is, it can fit my lap but unless i open my legs up a bit it wobbles.


----------

